# ERAC Expo- 27th September, Shenfield – please read!



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Having seen quite a few posts regarding sharing/sub-letting of tables and handing over animals at the show, *PLEASE NOTE*:

No sub letting/sharing of tables is permitted without the prior consent of ERAC ([email protected]).

Anyone who is not an authorized exhibitor at our show and intends to meet up at the venue to ‘hand over animals’, please note that this sort of behavior is unacceptable and anyone caught doing this on the premises (including the car park!) will be told to leave immediately. The car park rule applies to Exhibitors also.

With the Antis recently becoming active again (and having been known to have close connections with the Councils), you could bring down the wrath of the local council on us as the organisers and cause a ban for future events.

Please act sensibly and don’t jeopardise it for everyone!

Thank you for your co-operation
Connie
Secretary Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Whats the date and postcode for this event?


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

pls see here: News & Events

Regards
Connie



rybuzz said:


> Whats the date and postcode for this event?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

why is it frowned upon to do some exchanges? surely it makes sense to make some exchanges at events like this rather than send items through the post. I believe its acceptable at BTS and Kempton as these shows tend to be social events as well as the opportunity for hobbyists to make some purchases.
Not trying to criticise, and note the issues with the car park, just wondering the rationale.
please and thanks


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> why is it frowned upon to do some exchanges? surely it makes sense to make some exchanges at events like this rather than send items through the post. I believe its acceptable at BTS and Kempton as these shows tend to be social events as well as the opportunity for hobbyists to make some purchases.
> Not trying to criticise, and note the issues with the car park, just wondering the rationale.
> please and thanks


It's more a case of rules are rules, buy animals from the organised show and not from others in the car park. Rules are set by the council, if they're broken, bye bye shows!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The council sets the rules for exchanges within the event?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I guess its because in the event its controlled but if someone turns up selling in the car park its not, i for one would buy reps at shows but would be dubious about sellers immediatly outside of them. It would beg the question why did they not get a table in the first place? Or whats wrong with there reps that they need to be sold in the car park? Which is ironic really as i didnt get a table as they sold out. Which also meens i wont be going to the show to sell my beardies as there is no room for me :whistling2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Obviously you cant have people with stalls or "boot sales" in the car park, but exchanging the odd animal? Lots of people come from all parts and its a common place to meet up, I guess you could do it down the road but whats the difference if the reason those people are in the area anyway is due to the show in the first place!?


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

Its the principal of it really i suppose
although what they dont know dont hurt them, so if you are meeting at the place and exchanging goods/livestock do it where nobody will see :whistling2:
like down the road or inside your car, theres nothing a good blag cant sort out 
not that i condone this sort of behaviour........:whistling2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Danbellini said:


> Its the principal of it really i suppose
> although what they dont know dont hurt them, so if you are meeting at the place and exchanging goods/livestock do it where nobody will see :whistling2:
> like down the road or inside your car, *theres nothing a good blag cant sort out *
> not that i condone this sort of behaviour........:whistling2:


Indeed, "Im not selling anything, just showing him/her my snake" 
lovely


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Danbellini said:


> Its the principal of it really i suppose
> although what they dont know dont hurt them, so if you are meeting at the place and exchanging goods/livestock do it where nobody will see :whistling2:
> like down the road or inside your car, theres nothing a good blag cant sort out
> not that i condone this sort of behaviour........:whistling2:


attitudes like this one as a for instance will be the death of show, trading in the car park or near the venue will breach the councils regulations , and will end up with a huge fine for the council/ show organizers/venue owners....... and if your caught I will warn you that most show organisers keep in close contact with other show organisers and you could actually find yourselves banned from not just this show but many others.

If you must meet why not ask an organizer if you could ask stall holderif you can meet at their table to do the exchange ? not sure if this would be acceptable in this case but it MAY be a possibility as it does say in the OP 
No sub letting/sharing of tables is permitted *without the prior consent *of ERAC ([email protected]).


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I fully understand the reasons for not trading in the car park, it doesn't reflect well and although in most cases its merely a pre-arranged swap it does have that "dodgy deal" feeling to it. If the council objects to this and in so doing could jeopardise the show then it seems obvious to me that allowing exchanges within the show, in a more controlled environment, would actively discourage the car park trading.
However, the cynic in me suggests the motive is elsewhere, that its to protect the business of the traders. I'm fine with that, they pay for the tables and therefore help support ERAC, allowing traders to arrive without a table and do "exchanges" might encourage all traders to do exactly the same. But, the feasibility of selling large amounts without a table or place to set-up as a selling point suggests it would be impractical.
I seem to remember one show I went to where exchanges were encouraged on a table set-up solely for that and a donation of £1 helped to pay for itself. Maybe the logistics argue against it but I certainly prefer some kind of explanation rather than "rules are rules".


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I fully understand the reasons for not trading in the car park, it doesn't reflect well and although in most cases its merely a pre-arranged swap it does have that "dodgy deal" feeling to it. If the council objects to this and in so doing could jeopardise the show then it seems obvious to me that allowing exchanges within the show, in a more controlled environment, would actively discourage the car park trading.
> However, the cynic in me suggests the motive is elsewhere, that its to protect the business of the traders. I'm fine with that, they pay for the tables and therefore help support ERAC, allowing traders to arrive without a table and do "exchanges" might encourage all traders to do exactly the same. But, the feasibility of selling large amounts without a table or place to set-up as a selling point suggests it would be impractical.
> I seem to remember one show I went to where exchanges were encouraged on a table set-up solely for that and a donation of £1 helped to pay for itself. *Maybe the logistics argue against it but I certainly prefer some kind of explanation rather than "rules are rules"*.


Definately.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

why cant people just accept the rules of shows or do you want to see them go again like they did over the last 10 years you dont seem to realise open shows have only been going for the last couple of years before that the councils due to anti presure shut them down how many of you remember the black lion show in gillingham before it went years ago if you brake the rules all the other shows will go


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

These are all valid points but it still does not help those private breeders like myself to sell our reptiles, unfortunatly for me this show is sold out as was the last maidstone show and who knows when the next one i can go is! I found this very frustrating as there is a lot of interest in my baby beardies, due to them loving there veg (proof is on youtube) from people that are far away, who were going to go to the shows anyway but now i cant trade there as ive no table so will not even be going :bash:


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Dave, Julia, Terry – thanks for setting out the facts again! There is no need to elaborate - ERAC will not be making any more comments on this particular subject now. If anyone would like to discuss the matter further, please feel free to do so with the Chairman of ERAC (Peter Clark) on the 27th.

Connie


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

as a Hobbyist who tried to get a table back in May/June and was told i was 83 on the list, (only 80 tables) i was disheartened and surprised not to get a table, i couldnt beleive out of the 55 from last year no more than 3 dropped out.

That said as ERAC is telling us all to follow the rules i sure hope they are, what i mean by that comment is I hope some of the larger commercial breeders are not selling livestock like at the last brentwood show.

Connie can you reassure us that this wont be the case???

Your welcome to PM and i can name a certain essex commercial breeder.


----------

